# Standing up to lose weight



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm serious. A researcher was saying that people who stand have a lower risk of stroke and heart attack vs those who do a lot of sitting. He acknowledged that some jobs just don't allow this so recommended that every hour people wander about for a few minutes to improve circulation. Apparently, standing to watch tv or when on the computer at home can help with weight loss. The goal is to stand as much as possible.


----------

